# Blucamp Sky 20 Review needed



## MagicHoney (Aug 24, 2012)

HI
just newbies looking at a 2011 or 2012 model Blucamp Sky 20 motorhome for a trip in 2013. Can anyone tell us if they have had any issues?
We are a couple, but want a 4 berth/seater for visitors! but trying to keep length to a minimum.
Thank you


----------



## satco (Jan 21, 2012)

Blucamp is produced by Rimor as well ; for rental purposes mainly.

http://www.blucamp.com/it/home?lang=en

I noticed , that this question is almost a year old , but possibly you`re still searching such a MH 

the sky 20 is a "brother" of Rimor`s Katamarano 12P

regards
Jan


----------

